# Iridium Satellite Phone Rentals in the Denver/Boulder area?



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

Looking to rent a Iridium satellite phone for a coming up trip up above the Arctic Circle in Alaska... Anybody know of local stores renting them in the Denver/Boulder area?

Or even good online ones w/o the $50-$100 shipping charges for a 2lb phone tacked on at the end?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Try Cascade Outfitters. They rent Sat. phones, but I don't know about the Iridium thing.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

Check into satelliteoutfitters.com. We used a phone from them on a recent grand trip. According to the guy who rented the phone, it was pretty reasonable and totally painless.
alan


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

You could also try one of the Grand Canyon outfitters. I think Canyon R.E.O. rented ours for ten bucks a day.


----------

